# Boo!!!



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I picked Boo up tonight! He is such a cutie! The animal control lady said that he's aggressive but I haven't seen that in him yet. I actually just caught him sleeping with his mouth around his toy! Like Gadget and his bankie! What a cutie! Anyways, here are pictures. If anyone in the OC area is interested in adopting him and wants to meet him this weekend please pm me. He is around 3 years old, not neutered and is probably around 3-4 lbs. Sorry there's so many pictures!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 18, 2005)

He is absolutely precious!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwww....Boo is adorable!!!! Are you keeping him - or just fostering him until he finds a permanent home?


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

What a handsome fella! And dude's got muscles! Little body builder he must be :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a lil cutie! He looks like he's getting along well with Sadie  That's a good sign 

Why would you appologize for posting so many pics of such an adorable baby?! I (and I'm pretty sure everyone else) loves seeing your pics! They're fabulous!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

:wave: Isn't he adorable?! I'm just fostering him until I find a good home for him. I gave him a bath today so he's nice and clean! He makes these silly noises too when he's in his crate. What a silly boy! Yeah, he is a stocky little boy. Just a sweetheart!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I wish I could get another chi. He is too cute. I am sure he will find a good home


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

What do you guys think of the name Boo? Nate likes Tyke.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

If I lived in the area I would love to have him he is so cute. I fell in love with that face. I really hope he gets a good home.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He's a little cutie and his muscular little body kindof looks like a miniature staffy one! I like the name Tyke. A friend's Boston Terrier is called Tyke. :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

omg he looks like a mini bull dog in the 6th and 7th picture...lol its so cute.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lol hes adorable - what about Tyson :lol: 

boo does seem a little girly - but thats probably because I always think its a girls name


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I love him. He's very handsome.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i like boo cause he's white which reminds me of a ghost... but then it reminds me of casper :shock: 


he's very cute! what does sadie think of him?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a handsome little guy..I don't think you will have any trouble finding a good home for him !


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Lol hes adorable - what about Tyson :lol:
> 
> boo does seem a little girly - but thats probably because I always think its a girls name


Yeah, Nate thought Boo was too girly too. Sadie really wants to play with him but I think he's scared of her. I don't think he's had any interaction with dogs before.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

ooohhh i think he is precious! I just am afraid if he is aggressive he might do something to my little ones, i would love to have another chi but i dont know if i can afford it right now. I have never had a male either oh i dont know i really like him...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Awwww - he is really a handsome boy. Very muscular and stocky.

I have to agree I think maybe Boo is a little girly sounding. But that may be because my son has a female named Boo. :lol: I like Tyke - sounds like a real "he man" name.  

Great pics, as usual.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

He is handsome but he does have a mean side to him. He bit me twice on the hand but I think it was because I drove him down to OC in a sherpa bag. I really don't think he likes the car. On the way back, he sat in Sadie's car seat and barked, growled and basically went crazy the whole way home! He really needs to be neutered and trained with a professional. I hope I can find a home for him with someone that's willing to do that! :?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> He is handsome but he does have a mean side to him. He bit me twice on the hand but I think it was because I drove him down to OC in a sherpa bag. I really don't think he likes the car. On the way back, he sat in Sadie's car seat and barked, growled and basically went crazy the whole way home! He really needs to be neutered and trained with a professional. I hope I can find a home for him with someone that's willing to do that! :?


I think you should be able to find someone who would be willing and able to work with him. He's a really nice looking chi, looks quite sturdy and healthy. Sounds as though he just needs some training and socializing mostly. Surely someone who is a chi lover would be willing to make that effort. 

Bless you for taking him in.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

What a great looking chi. Sadly I'm not allowed anymore pets where I'm living right now.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

He's so cute!! I don't think Joe & Rene would wanna adopt him....but that'd be cute cause they want Butterfly to have puppies when she gets older so Boo & Butterfly..it sounds cute together!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

He is really cute...alot of loving and he will be just fine..you are awesome to foster him,hope you find a good home for him...good luck  :wave:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I like Tyke too, that is manly!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

He is definitely a sturdy little guy. He walks around like he's a tough guy! But he runs to me for protection when he's scared of something. I think he's starting to trust me. Yay! I would change his name but I love calling him Booboo!  I sure hope I can find the best home for this little guy!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

THIS IS SO UNFAIR!! Why am I half way across the world!!! That's the male I want for Miellie. Exactly that one... but, noooo, I have to live in AFRICA! Darn it! He's sooo beautiful. Can someone please adopt me and Miellie so that we can also have access to all the nice stuff and rescue dogs you guys have?


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

PS: He's quite.. uhm... "well hung"!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow what a tiny cute little fella !!

this may sound stupid  but why are his 'crown jewels' so big :shock: ? djeezes ....

kisses nat


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Miellie said:


> PS: He's quite.. uhm... "well hung"!


HAHAHAH! :lol: I KNOW!!!!! Everyone I show pictures to is like WOW!! :shock: his package is HUGE! I don't know why...maybe because he's not neutered so it got bigger? I have no idea. My coworkers an I joke that it's his 5th leg. :wink: :lol:


----------

